# Firearm in vehicle?



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

> A person may carry, transport, or possess a firearm without a hunting license if the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine and either enclosed in a case or carried in a vehicle in a location that is not readily accessible to any occupant of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> > Who or what determines whether a firearm is not readily accessable? Back seat or back compartment of my SUV? Back seat of my car? Behind the seat in my pickup truck?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

multibeard said:


> > A person may carry, transport, or possess a firearm without a hunting license if the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine and either enclosed in a case or carried in a vehicle in a location that is not readily accessible to any occupant of the vehicle.
> >
> >
> > > Who or what determines whether a firearm is not readily accessable? Back seat or back compartment of my SUV? Back seat of my car? Behind the seat in my pickup truck?
> > ...


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

JWICKLUND said:


> It was also debated what is deemed accessible? We couldn't agree. Keep it in a case and save yourself the trouble.


I would think "readily accessible" would mean "within easy reach" and "not in a closed case". This means I can just reach over and have it in my hand.
I don't think a "gun in a case" on the floor of the back seat makes it "readily accessible" This would mean you have to really reach behind your seat to get the case, then open it, then get my hand on the gun, then remove the gun from the case.
But, That is just my opinion 
Rich


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

You guys have some goofy firearms laws. I can't believe this is a two page posting. I'm glad I live in the Rocky Mountain West. Here in Idaho, our laws are pretty straight forward. You can tranport any firearm with out any licenses, and they can be uncased, loaded, and sitting next to you. 
Rifles and shotguns are by statute considered non-concealable weapons and can be carried anywhere in the vehilce, hidden or not, loaded or unloaded. Handguns if they are loaded must be in plan sight, they can be anywhere if unloaded. Also, we give out CCW permits to just about anybody with no criminal record. CCW license is only needed if you are carrying concealed and loaded handgun in a vehicle, or inside city limits. IF you are out of city limits and carrying a loaded, concealed handgun, then no permit is needed. So if any of you ever come out on an elk hunt, you can carry concealed with no license while hunting and just put the loaded handgun on the seat next to you in plain sight when you are traveling in a vehicle. Pretty simple.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

ID-Birddog said:


> You guys have some goofy firearms laws. I can't believe this is a two page posting. I'm glad I live in the Rocky Mountain West. Here in Idaho, our laws are pretty straight forward. You can tranport any firearm with out any licenses, and they can be uncased, loaded, and sitting next to you.
> Rifles and shotguns are by statute considered non-concealable weapons and can be carried anywhere in the vehilce, hidden or not, loaded or unloaded. Handguns if they are loaded must be in plan sight, they can be anywhere if unloaded. Also, we give out CCW permits to just about anybody with no criminal record. CCW license is only needed if you are carrying concealed and loaded handgun in a vehicle, or inside city limits. IF you are out of city limits and carrying a loaded, concealed handgun, then no permit is needed. So if any of you ever come out on an elk hunt, you can carry concealed with no license while hunting and just put the loaded handgun on the seat next to you in plain sight when you are traveling in a vehicle. Pretty simple.


If there were a Detroit, Flint, or Saginaw in Idaho, there would probably be a law preventing someone from carrying a loaded shotgun in the passenger seat. Just a thought.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

ID birddog

What do the fishcops do out there. Without a conglomerate interwoven, misunderstood (ununderstandable), bunch of laws they must have time to do a lot of things.

In this state if I carry a 45 (1911 auto style) in the trunk and put the loaded mag in my shirt pocket-the gun is loaded. BUT if I also have a loaded muzzleloader and remove the primer, put it in the same shirt pocket, gun in trunk-it is PRESTO unloaded. ???? Legislators have toooo much time-way back in the 1800 or 1900s as that was when the 'unloaded in barrel and mag' thing must have started. I suspect the mag was intended for long guns and not handguns but that is not the way it reads. Hope to visit ID soon. Son may be relocating there.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

CL-Lewiston said:


> In this state if I carry a 45 (1911 auto style) in the trunk and put the loaded mag in my shirt pocket-the gun is loaded.


Just curious as to why that would be considered loaded. I have never heard anyone say that before. 

Michigan law state that when transporting a firearm the firearm must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine. I interprate that as meaning if the magazine is attached, it must be unloaded.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> I interprate that as meaning if the magazine is attached, it must be unloaded.


You might interpret it that way...and clearly your interpretation matters more than Joe Q. Public's...but that isn't what the law says....


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

lang49 said:


> You might interpret it that way...and clearly your interpretation matters more than Joe Q. Public's...but that isn't what the law says....


I am pretty sure I gave you the law the way it reads. So I will say it again, a person need not unload the magazine for legal transport provided the firearm itself is unloaded in the barrel and the magazine is removed. 

The attorney generals opinion on this backs me up.


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

Without a lot of bs gun laws to deal with, all law enforcement here, including the fish cops can deal with actual criminal acts and criminals and not turn good guys into criminals with confusing and stupid weapons laws.

MPark, I think the reason we have not let the Boise area (one of the fastest growing cities in the country) turn into a Detroit, Flint, or Saginaw is that when someone commits a serious crime and gets caught, they are actually punished. If a judge gives a sentence of say, 10 years fixed with 10 indeterminate, then the criminal serves 10 years absolute before any talk of parole, then they are on parole for the remaining indeterminate time. There is no early release, good time, etc. here. Truth in Sentancing works.

CL-Lewiston, Where is your boy looking to relocate?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think this thread has gone as far as needed. Any law enforcement officer enforces the law the the legislators you voted on mad into the law. LEOs only enforce the laws to the best of their abilities for the intent that the legislature has provided.

Closed.


----------

